# Riding through Sausalito? Stop in and watch them build this tall ship.



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The Brigantine Galilee

They've just layed the keel.

It will take about two years to construct the ship.

Location

It's across the street from Marinship Park.

That's about two blocks north of the Bay Model.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very cool. We were in Sausalito yesterday, but didn't know about this. Maybe next time.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I'll spin down there on my way home tomorrow or next week. Love the bay model and have childhood photos of visits on the Van Damme before is started to rot away. I like that part of Marin.


----------

